# 20 year old student



## Yeldarb93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys my names Bradley I'm new with this so please forgave me for being an amateur thanks

Im a 20 year old student and my dream is to travel the world with work and live my life as the way ive dreamt of since I was a little boy, I'm currently living in Northern Ireland working as a full time welder/fabricator and studying in college, I'm not sure how Togo about doing this but my dream is to work in Australia doing an engineering job, how would I go about doing it? Just for future references cause I'm completely confused with all this

Many thanks for the replies it's much appreicated

Bradley


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Bradley, 

If you mean how to go about it in regards to a visa, you would be eligible for the 'working holiday visa' you would be granted that for one year and if you work part of that one year in a rural area, you can extend it for two years


----------



## Yeldarb93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh really? See cause I live so far away like I don't know how I'd go about looking for jobs over there while I'm still in this country if you get me?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmmm I'm not completely sure about that to be honest. You could look of job sites and offer a skype interview with your resume. Also, I think there are companies that organize work for young people on working holiday visas


----------



## Yeldarb93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Awh seriously? That's awesome actually! I'd love to travel to Australia it would be amazing, but it's a goal for me I'd love to work there when I'm 25-26


----------

